
Ideally round rotating ice circle on a lake - gregoriol
http://englishrussia.com/2019/01/16/ideally-round-rotating-circle-has-appeared-on-one-of-lakes-3-photos-vid/
======
gregoriol
Actually, there is a wikipedia page about that natural phenomenon:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_circle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_circle)

